# Raw Squid



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Tried out raw squid the other day and all my piranha's loved it...plus its cheaper a pound than raw shrimp here so this might be added to the main staple of food. If you try this just remember to take out the ink quill.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ill have to give this a try


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Squid, huh. Hate that shiet when moms cook it..*UGH*!! But if its good for the Ps, then I will try.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> Tried out raw squid the other day and all my piranha's loved it...plus its cheaper a pound than raw shrimp here so this might be added to the main staple of food. If you try this just remember to take out the ink quill.


how do u take out the ink quill .show pics if u have








sounds like a plan ill try it


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah good idea Batman!!!
Will give it a go


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

not to familiar with the squid. But it does sound like a rather brilliant idea :smile:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

you can feel it in the back I showed kev how to do it awhile ago I learned it in school. Go to the back of the squid slit it open and you will see a plastic looking thing, it goes from the tip of the head to where the tentacles grow. and basically just pull it out and feel around in the squid to make sure you get it out next time we do this I will have kev take pics or I will.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

hmmm... i wonder if its really good you know. The though texture of the meat seems hard to digest and rip apart. But hey, if what your doing is doiong it for you then why change. Let us know if you see any difference in your P.


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Squid, huh. Hate that shiet when moms cook it..*UGH*!! But if its good for the Ps, then I will try.


 Sup dog you don't like pusit? LOL j/k I'ma give that a try too.


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

hey rose, trader joes in hollywood has a good seafood mix for like 5.99 . its got precleaned squid ,shrimp, octopus ,mussells, and scallops. my natts love it.


----------

